# yellow stuff found in the oil stick



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I checked my oil level today and when I pull the oil stick out, I found some yellow stuff (like mustard!!) attached to the upper portion of the oil level indicator. The oil level was fine although I doubt if the oil was kind of black. What could this yellow stuff be?? I removed it but when I put the stick back in and out, the stick picked up some yellow stuff again. I only have 2000 miles on the car.

And I don't know if this is my imagination, I think I my exhaust seem to be more white than the others. I can see my own exhaust from the mirror, is this already too much smoke? I don't know if it is the ambient temperature though, it is below freezing outside.

Thanks!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

yamato said:


> I checked my oil level today and when I pull the oil stick out, I found some yellow stuff (like mustard!!) attached to the upper portion of the oil level indicator. The oil level was fine although I doubt if the oil was kind of black. What could this yellow stuff be?? I removed it but when I put the stick back in and out, the stick picked up some yellow stuff again. I only have 2000 miles on the car.
> 
> And I don't know if this is my imagination, I think I my exhaust seem to be more white than the others. I can see my own exhaust from the mirror, is this already too much smoke? I don't know if it is the ambient temperature though, it is below freezing outside.
> 
> Thanks!


Did it look a little foamy?

Water generally produces a beige-ish tinted froth when it finds its way inside an engine. (Picture the top of a latte but with 'denser' foam, it's the best analogy I can come up with.)


Obviously no one here can diagnose that without seeing it firsthand. Take it to the dealer - they can check everything out (check for compression loss, coolant system pressure loss, etc.).


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Where did the yellow stuff fall, between 1 and 2, between 2 and 4, or somewhere on 5?

For that matter, how exactly do you read this dipstick? :dunno:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> Did it look a little foamy?
> 
> Water generally produces a beige-ish tinted froth when it finds its way inside an engine. (Picture the top of a latte but with 'denser' foam, it's the best analogy I can come up with.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your info. I couldn't tell if it was foamy because it was not a whole lot attached on the oil stick. It was about the size of a piece of rice. I should take a picture of it if i find it again next time.

I like to get some background info of what this could be before going to a dealer so they can't bs me.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Where did the yellow stuff fall, between 1 and 2, between 2 and 4, or somewhere on 5?
> 
> For that matter, how exactly do you read this dipstick? :dunno:


Thanks for the pic. My oil level is in area 1.

The yellow material was found in the place show in this picture. The color is about right. It is bright yellow. Thanks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Hmm...sounds like it looks like this (top). Dunno what the hell it is. :dunno:


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm wondering if someone overfilled oil and it "foamed" ?
-Mel


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

If you're in a colder climate and you make a lot of short trips and don't let the engine sufficiently warm up, you're going to see some milkyness on portions of the dipstick. Moisture/condensation that builds up doesn't get an opportunity to burn off during short drives. A few nice long drives should clear that up. I had the same "problem" earlier in the year after my driving habits changed, but it cleared itself up after the weather got better. Now if the oil is milky and not just the top portion of the dipstick, then you might have a bigger problem.


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree take the car for a nice long ride Sounds like condensation from short trips. Need to heat it up to clean it up.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

AG said:


> If you're in a colder climate and you make a lot of short trips and don't let the engine sufficiently warm up, you're going to see some milkyness on portions of the dipstick. Moisture/condensation that builds up doesn't get an opportunity to burn off during short drives. A few nice long drives should clear that up. I had the same "problem" earlier in the year after my driving habits changed, but it cleared itself up after the weather got better. Now if the oil is milky and not just the top portion of the dipstick, then you might have a bigger problem.


That's exactly my daily driving habit. I only drive 7 miles total to and from work. By the time the coolant temp gauge points to the middle range, I almost arrive my destination. The weather here has been below the freezing point for a few weeks already. I have this car for 7 months and it has 2000miles, I guess this matches your explanation very much. Thanks!

Should I still bother going to the dealer? I am afraid if this is a non issue, they will turn this into a real issue.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Yamato, with your driving habits I would change the oil every 5,000 miles or 4 months.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

yamato said:


> That's exactly my daily driving habit. I only drive 7 miles total to and from work. By the time the coolant temp gauge points to the middle range, I almost arrive my destination. The weather here has been below the freezing point for a few weeks already. I have this car for 7 months and it has 2000miles, I guess this matches your explanation very much. Thanks!
> 
> Should I still bother going to the dealer? I am afraid if this is a non issue, they will turn this into a real issue.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


 You need to get out and drive more :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

AG said:


> If you're in a colder climate and you make a lot of short trips and don't let the engine sufficiently warm up, you're going to see some milkyness on portions of the dipstick. Moisture/condensation that builds up doesn't get an opportunity to burn off during short drives. A few nice long drives should clear that up. I had the same "problem" earlier in the year after my driving habits changed, but it cleared itself up after the weather got better. Now if the oil is milky and not just the top portion of the dipstick, then you might have a bigger problem.


Very good response.

With short trips you not only have moisture building up but also some higher fuel dillution, there is no way that your oil will do it's job properly beyond 5K miles.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

yamato said:


> Should I still bother going to the dealer? I am afraid if this is a non issue, they will turn this into a real issue.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Nah... I was under the initial impression that what you were seeing was much worse.


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

yamato said:


> That's exactly my daily driving habit. I only drive 7 miles total to and from work. By the time the coolant temp gauge points to the middle range, I almost arrive my destination. The weather here has been below the freezing point for a few weeks already. I have this car for 7 months and it has 2000miles, I guess this matches your explanation very much. Thanks!
> 
> Should I still bother going to the dealer? I am afraid if this is a non issue, they will turn this into a real issue.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


The coolant temp guage will go to the middle when the temp reaches about 70 degrees C. It will take another 5 - 10 minutes for the oil to reach proper operating temperature after that. If I were you, I would try to take the long way home 2 or 3 times a week. Maybe turn your 3.5 mile drive into a 15 or 20 mile drive? Other than that, if you're in the U.S. and under full maintenance, be sure to take advantage of the free yearly oil change from your dealer.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Yamato, with your driving habits I would change the oil every 5,000 miles or 4 months.


Thanks. But really? I have been under the assumption that synthetic oil is much more durable. I was only planning to double the normal oil change frequency recommended by BMW. Base on what you said here, I need to ~9x the normal oil change the frequency. I don't mind doing it if it is necessary though I know the free maintenance does not cover any oil change before the OBC says oil change is needed (Or do you guys somehow get free oil changes from your dealer in this situation also? )

I fill up my gas tank once a month. It will be like one tank of oil every four tank of gas.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

AG said:


> The coolant temp guage will go to the middle when the temp reaches about 70 degrees C. It will take another 5 - 10 minutes for the oil to reach proper operating temperature after that. If I were you, I would try to take the long way home 2 or 3 times a week. Maybe turn your 3.5 mile drive into a 15 or 20 mile drive? Other than that, if you're in the U.S. and under full maintenance, be sure to take advantage of the free yearly oil change from your dealer.


Thanks. Good point :thumbup: (which I didn't know at all). I have another idea, is there an engine block heater available? Is it DIY-able?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

yamato said:


> Thanks. But really? I have been under the assumption that synthetic oil is much more durable. I was only planning to double the normal oil change frequency recommended by BMW. Base on what you said here, I need to ~9x the normal oil change the frequency. I don't mind doing it if it is necessary though I know the free maintenance does not cover any oil change before the OBC says oil change is needed (Or do you guys somehow get free oil changes from your dealer in this situation also? )
> 
> I fill up my gas tank once a month. It will be like one tank of oil every four tank of gas.


Yes from what I've read synthetic oil is more "durable". I would say you have a extreme driving schedule, seven miles total to and from work is very extreme and It is not so much the low mileage you drive but the very short distances, and the cold weather makes it even worse. With the described evidence of moisture/condensation that is building up and not burning off on all the short drives I would do more frequent oil changes.

You could more than likely get by with doing twice the maintenance schedule but if it was my car I would do a oil change every 4 months, and you should really take the car on a extended drive a couple of times a week.

You may want to DIY your oil changes because of the added expense and maybe you could do a filter change every other oil change.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

My 2001 330Ci has 15,500 miles and I change the oil every 3000-3500 miles or once a year.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

I just went outside to take a picture of the oil stick. The yellow stuff is not there today :dunno: , maybe it is too shy to take a picture or probably because it is warmer today. 

Is the oil considered terribly dark? I hope it can last two more weeks until my vacation starts then I can take it to a dealer.

Thanks.


----------

